# Earwigs



## Chris (Jun 28, 2017)

I am getting an infestation of earwigs in my house. It started a week or two ago, saw a couple and then the last couple days they are everywhere. My daughter walked into my office this evening and stepped on four that were just hanging out. Then I went to bed and I can count six on my walls. Found one on the toilet seat and just plain see them everywhere. How can I get rid of them? There is no bushes or plants around the house, and most if it is either gravel or concrete.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 28, 2017)

You have moisture issues, the earwigs are a symptom Check the crawlspace, areas around toilets and plumbing and holes around plumbing are highways.
I'am not sure what they eat.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 28, 2017)

Chris said:


> I am getting an infestation of earwigs in my house. It started a week or two ago, saw a couple and then the last couple days they are everywhere. My daughter walked into my office this evening and stepped on four that were just hanging out. Then I went to bed and I can count six on my walls. Found one on the toilet seat and just plain see them everywhere. How can I get rid of them? There is no bushes or plants around the house, and most if it is either gravel or concrete.



https://www.doyourownpestcontrol.com/earwig.htm


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 28, 2017)

I have had good luck with most bugs using a product called Home Defender.


----------



## Chris (Jun 28, 2017)

nealtw said:


> You have moisture issues, the earwigs are a symptom Check the crawlspace, areas around toilets and plumbing and holes around plumbing are highways.
> I'am not sure what they eat.



I don't think it is moisture, we have a finished basement and no real crawl spaces, it is very dry here. I think they are getting in under one of the doors, we have a lot of doors in this place. They come in here and die. Must not be anything they are looking for. Between them and wolf spiders I have had enough of bugs. At least neither of these bite.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 28, 2017)

Chris said:


> I don't think it is moisture, we have a finished basement and no real crawl spaces, it is very dry here. I think they are getting in under one of the doors, we have a lot of doors in this place. They come in here and die. Must not be anything they are looking for. Between them and wolf spiders I have had enough of bugs. At least neither of these bite.



Welcome to country living.:hide:


----------

